# Exclusive Car Care: TVR Griffith 500 Special Edition



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for taking the time to view another write up from us, here we have a TVR Griffith 500 SE that had our Correction Detail. The owner requested long lasting easily maintainable protection so Gtechniq products were used.

Few shots during the polishing stages -


















































































*And the end result...*








































































































































If you're looking to have a similar level of detail performed please get in touch and we will gladly discuss options available..

If you want to see daily updates and photos, please follow us on Facebook (be sure to "Like" us) or Twitter

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice little car & nice work. Was the paint hard or soft?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks great Jay, nice work as per.:thumb:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice work, I like the side by side before and after shots. The owner must have been pleased with the result.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Fantastic work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Superb work on the old British Brute! Great colour too!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I love your work, keep it up 

Rob


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

That looks absolutely stunning. Normally not keen on green cars but that looks great.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Superb car, classic British V8 monster! Great work!


----------



## tomo bpb (Sep 7, 2012)

great work , cracking colour in the sun


----------



## paul200 (Jun 8, 2012)

Loving that mate!

Are the rear lights standard? Really suit it nonetheless.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

another stunning job. love the colour of this TVR


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Great job. 

I'd love to be brave enough to buy a TVR.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

The shine, reflections and gloss on that car are fantastic. :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Brilliant, finish looks flawless :argie:

If you don't mind me asking, what did you polish the glass with G4, or something else?


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work. Nice sun shots.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice little turnaround as always fella:thumb:

I always look forward to your posts as the photo's are always top notch & tell the story, more than a paragraph of text


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice Jay.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

paul200 said:


> Loving that mate!
> 
> Are the rear lights standard? Really suit it nonetheless.


Yes the rear lights are standard



Beancounter said:


> Brilliant, finish looks flawless :argie:
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what did you polish the glass with G4, or something else?


It was Gtechniq G4



Summit Detailing said:


> Nice little turnaround as always fella:thumb:
> 
> I always look forward to your posts as the photo's are always top notch & tell the story, more than a paragraph of text


Thanks Chris:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely colour and great finish!


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Great car great work and great photos.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

cracking job.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Amazing reflective qualities on what is now a perfect paint job. :argie:

Top work :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

That looks great, top job:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stunning work and car.... On my wish list to own


----------

